# Netzwerkfreigabe unter Windows 2003 Server funktioniert nicht



## Lumakrieger (24. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe 2 Netze mit jeweils einem 2003 Server und einem XP Client. Ich kann vom jeweiligen Netz nicht auf die Computer vom anderen Netz zugreifen. Ich habe gegenseitige Vertrauensstellungen eingerichtet, DNS, WINS, Ping usw. funktioniert natürlich. Auch hat für die Freigabe jeder Vollzugriff.

Dennoch kommt folgende Fehlermeldung beim Versuch auf einen Computer vom Netzwerk drauf zu zugreifen:



> Auf \\Client2 kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.
> 
> Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.  [ OK ]




*Wer hat Ideen?*


----------

